# Gulping,Coughing,excessively



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My four year old Retriever, Ellie, has been coughing, gulping excessively and 'retching' (sp) and then licking anything within her reach. This happened last night and continued throughout the night but thankfully she is now OK. This has happened before, though I thought that it was 'a one off incident'.

I do intend to take her to the vets on Tuesday ( Bank holiday here in the UK ) but wondered in the meantime if any of you here are aware of what these symtoms indicate?

Thank you for reading and I hope that someone can help me. HGC


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

These are some of the symptoms of gastric dilitation and volvulus, or bloat. The dog is attempting to relieve gas and pressure by wretching, belching, and coughing. Sometimes they are able to, often, emergency measures are required.
Does this occur after she has eaten? Does she drink a lot of water with her meals and is she allowed to exercise after she eats?

I'd discuss this with your vet at her appointment.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> These are some of the symptoms of gastric dilitation and volvulus, or bloat. The dog is attempting to relieve gas and pressure by wretching, belching, and coughing. Sometimes they are able to, often, emergency measures are required.
> Does this occur after she has eaten? Does she drink a lot of water with her meals and is she allowed to exercise after she eats?
> 
> I'd discuss this with your vet at her appointment.


I'd get to the Vet Fast!


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thank you so much*

Thank you so much for replying so quickly to my message.

I had not heard of gastric dilitation, volvulus, though yes, I have heard of bloat.

I shall make an emergency appoinment with the vet once I have posted this reply to you.

Ellie displayed these symptoms ( twice ) only during the evening, and at least four hours after her evening meal. She does not drink excessively after eating and she is exercised roughly four hours prior to eating her evening meal. She was asleep prior to having these horrid symtoms both times.

Thank you both once again for replying. HGC


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd get to the Vet Fast!


It appears that if she were having a buildup of gas, prior to bloating, Ellie was able to relieve the pressure and prevent it. If it happens again, I would not hesitate to get her to a vet immediately. It is an emergent situation. As she is currently doing fine, and if she doesn't have any issues until the vet appointment, waiting til then should be okay. I'd tell the vet exactly what happened, and learn about preventative measures as well as what to do if it occurs again...


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*thank you .*

I am trying to get through to the Vets right now as I do think that Ellie ought to be seen a.s.a.p.

I can't thank you enough for your replies. HGC


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

When Seamus gets an upset stomach he does the thing where he obsessively licks anything and everything he can get. He also does a bit of gulping during that process as well. The first time it happened, it was quite frightening. I took him to the vet, thinking bloat and was relieved that it was only an upset tummy or acid reflux. They told me to give him a Pepcid tablet whenever it happens...and that has done the trick. However, I think it's important to note that Seamus did NOT have the coughing or retching, though. So, better safe than sorry and I'd go to the Emergency Vet right away. Hope all is well!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please keep us posted. I no someone posted a number of things you can do to help out in an ER situation. It's on the forum somewhere. I think it was posted by Ardeagold.

I remember reading about the massaging or pressing a point located near the knee on the hind leg. Someone on this forum tried it and the dog did expell gas. It's easy to find and I don't think it could do any harm in trying.

Instructions posted...

Let me see if I can find the thread. If someone else finds it first, please post it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the thread. Let me search a bit more for the article. I don't want you to panic. PG is probably right. She has much more experience with dogs than I do. I'm an almarist!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27671&highlight=bloat

The directions AG posted. http://www.bluefrontiers.us/bloat_accupress.html

*BLOAT and Accupressure Points*
*Check your PM's.*


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*We are seeing the vet soon*

Hello again,

I have an appointment with the vet in half and hour and when I return home, I will let you know what she says.

Thanks once again. HGC


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping we are concerned over nothing...I'll check back later tonight when I return home.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope all is okay with your girl.


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*Am back from Vets*

Kimm and those of you that replied,

Well, we are home after our visit to the vets and yes, you were quite right in that Ellie was diagnosed with what you all had mentioned.

Ellie is now to have four small meals a day and I am to make sure that her food is soaked in gravy before she eats.

She was checked over thoroughly by the vet and I am pleased to say that the Vet thought that Ellie was now fine.

I have the number of the emergency Vet on a magnet on the fridge, so if , God forbid, the symptoms re-occur so severely, I will contact them immediately.

Thank you all once again for helping me with this, it really was very kind of you all. HGC.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear everything is a-ok. Here's hoping you never need that magnet on your fridge.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hippygroovychic said:


> Kimm and those of you that replied,
> 
> Well, we are home after our visit to the vets and yes, you were quite right in that Ellie was diagnosed with what you all had mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent that you are informed, and have an action plan in place. Those symptoms can go from an attempt on the dogs part to relieve the gas, to full blown bloat/torsion very quickly. You did exactly the right thing for Ellie.

I am glad that she is now fine...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad Ellie is OK
You may have saved one of our dogs by posting this. 
I made a copy of the symptom description and acu-pressure technique and put it in my Brooks vet info file so I have it at hand if ever it happens here.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

This forum never ceases to amaze me with all its help. So glad Ellie is okay and now you know the symptoms!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

hippygroovychic said:


> Kimm and those of you that replied,
> 
> Well, we are home after our visit to the vets and yes, you were quite right in that Ellie was diagnosed with what you all had mentioned.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you were able to get in to see the Vet and all is well. I believe there is a member on the forum whose GR had a similar problem and they chose to have a surgical procedure done to prevent the twisting. 

I'm so sorry I cannot remember whose dog it is at the moment. The details are fuzzy. I'm not getting older gracefully. My memory is not what it once was. My apologies to the member whose precious GR I'm speaking of. I have to do a search.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you got Ellie to the emergency vet. My Beau had the bloat and almost died. They had to do the surgery on him to save his life and now is back to normal. Stress can also cause it. Good luck and glad that you have a plan if needed. Give Ellie a hug from us.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im not any help, but Im sure plenty of people on here are... I hope things get better for Ellie! Thats nerve racking Im sure!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I found the thread...This is the surgery to prevent the stomach from twisting.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=29709&highlight=staple


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Kimm, for posting I have been gone for the holiday.

I am so glad Ellie is OK! Did they put the tube in to get the gas out? I have been feeding smaller, more frequent meals, too. And Abby did have the surgery to tack her stomach to her abdomen, did they mention that? 

I hope all goes well, I know I worry when I hear a cough now, but things seem fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*I cant thank all of you enough*

Dear All,

I can't thank you all enough for all your messages and support, and I do believe that if I had not posted here and had received the replies and acted on them, that my dear Ellie may not have been with me today.

Words cannot express how grateful I am 

Ellie had a short episode again this evening, but she now seems OK, I will though, be taking her along to the vets tomorrow to chat further to see where 'we go from here'

Kimm, I read the article that you kindly posted for me, and I will endeavour to get to grips with the acupuncture points.

I will say, bye for now, but I shall come back here later and try and reply individually to all those that posted.

HGC and Ellie. xx


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

hippygroovychic said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for all your messages and support, and I do believe that if I had not posted here and had received the replies and acted on them, that my dear Ellie may not have been with me today.
> 
> ...


I am so glad Ellie is okay.  I cannot tell you how much I fear having to live through what you and AbbyDabbyDo has had to, and your babies of course.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloat is a wicked, ugly deceiver. I have read everything I can get my hands on, trying to figure out the causes and the precursers. It reminds me a little of asthma, which I have lived with in my DH for all our lives. I worry and worry about a possible attack and just try to stay prepared, practice some preventive measures and do the best I can.


----------



## hippygroovychic (Mar 23, 2008)

*An update*

Hello to all that replied to my initial post,

I meant to come here before today to update you, but somehow time 'ran away with me'.

Last week, I took Ellie to see her own Vet and she suggested that Ellie had X-rays to rule out other issues. I was due to take Ellie into the Vet on the day (Friday) but we were unable to get there as there had been an accident on the motorway and all roads were blocked !

I phoned the Vet and we rearranged for Ellie to have her X-rays today. I arrived at the requested time and the Vet wanted to chat with me before taking Ellie in. After telling her that Ellie had not had any of the horrid symtoms since last week, the Vet checked Ellie and said that she thought it wise to leave the X-rays for now to see how Ellie 'got on' 

So, this is 'where we are at', and for the time being. I shall continue to feed Ellie four times a day for a couple of weeks and then I am to gradually introduce the dried food and see 'how she is from then on'

Thanks once again to all of you that replied . Lynne


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is good that she hasnt had anymore episodes. Maybe that feeding schedule is working for her. Good luck.


----------

